# Gap between interior head casing and wall?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Going to have to post some pictures so we can see what your seeing.
If you want this fixed right it just may involve removing the casing.
If they installed new replacement windows and the old ones where the style with window weights I'd bet someone never insulated the huge hole in the sides of the windows where the weights where. or the area between the window jambs and the rough framing.
All that casing should be flat against the wall with no gaps.


----------



## Sloan (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm not sure how to post photos within a thread, but I created an album on this website with some photos and will try to attach them here…

This is between the top of some window trim and a wall:











This is between the bottom of a window and the wall (this is rare; in most rooms the bottom and sides of the trim is pretty flush with the wall):











And this is a gap between a window sill and the apron/skirt (there's another window that has a bigger one, but this was easiest to get a good photo of):


----------



## Sloan (Dec 26, 2013)

Yay, it worked! Also on a lot of windows the size of the gap isn't consistent, as you can see here:











What about just putting backer board in the big gaps and then caulking over it? Would that work? I've never done it before but from hours of Googling it seems like it could be an option.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like you may be dealing with some old rough plaster walls, filling and caulking's about all you can do now.
Someone used the wrong style stool and cut it wrong on one of the windows that's why your seeing that big gap on the end.

It should have been cut on the outside edges so it would fit further inside the window frame. The way it is now it's just barely attached, that's why it's tipping.
It should have been just a flat stool with no notch.
http://www.bairdbrothers.com/1-116-x-3-12-Poplar-Window-Stool-B801-P1990.aspx


----------



## Sloan (Dec 26, 2013)

So do you think backer board + caulk is a workable solution?

They are old and rough walls. There's a room on the back of the house that's a relatively recent addition (like within the last 10 years), and the windows there do not have these issues.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 to Joe's feedback.

Some backer rod and a clean and steady bead of caulk will do the trick.

Be sure to tape off to wallpaper and wall if you can't tool out a really nice bead. Prep work will save you from a bad job if you aren't a wiz on the caulking gun.


----------

